# edforcopies......you out there?



## hughbie (Nov 19, 2008)

i've been trying to contact ed for a small order and haven't gotten any response......

you out there ed??


----------



## Mudder (Nov 19, 2008)

Ed is at a show and probably will be out of touch until Monday unless Dawn brought her laptop and they connect on the road.


----------



## hughbie (Nov 19, 2008)

thanks scott......


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Nov 19, 2008)

Mudder said:


> Ed is at a show and probably will be out of touch until Monday


 
Scott I have to disagree with you on this.  Ed has been and will be out of touch most of his life!!!

Mike


----------



## wdcav1952 (Nov 19, 2008)

Mike, I have to disagree with YOU on this.  Ed is in touch when it comes to customers.  It is reality that he has difficulties with!! :biggrin::wink::biggrin:


----------



## DocStram (Nov 19, 2008)

wdcav1952 said:


> Mike, I have to disagree with YOU on this.  Ed is in touch when it comes to customers.  :biggrin::wink::biggrin:



I'm one of ed's customers.  I don't remember him trying to touch me.


----------



## Hayseedboy (Nov 19, 2008)

He touched me!!!


----------



## Skye (Nov 19, 2008)

DocStram said:


> I'm one of ed's customers.  I don't remember him trying to touch me.



..cough_CHLOROFORM_cough....


----------



## GoodTurns (Nov 19, 2008)

I do believe that Ed is a bit "touched"  (or as granny used to say "Tetched in the hed...")


----------



## DocStram (Nov 20, 2008)

ed ... when you come back online and read this thread ...... remember that I tried to defend you.  I know you'll find a way to deal with all of these people who have been saying ugly things about you.  To help you out ... I've made a list:

     Mike
     Cav
     Hayseedboy
     Mike
     Cav
     Skye  (although he'll try to deny it)
     Mike
     Cav     
     Goodturns 
     Mike
     Cav


----------



## Skye (Nov 20, 2008)

He's making a list...
Checking it twice...


----------



## alphageek (Nov 20, 2008)

Skye said:


> He's making a list...
> Checking it twice...


Dear Doc,

This year I've been a really good.......

Ok never mind.


----------



## hunter-27 (Nov 20, 2008)

Don't ya just gotta love having "friends"?


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Nov 20, 2008)

Skye said:


> He's making a list...
> Checking it twice...



Gonna find out who has turned a pen and made it nice!


----------



## Skye (Nov 20, 2008)

hunter-27 said:


> Don't ya just gotta love having "friends"?



With friends like us, who needs enemas?


----------



## hunter-27 (Nov 20, 2008)

Skye said:


> With friends like us, who needs enemas?


not sure about putting friends and enemas in the same sentence LOL


----------



## Woodlvr (Nov 20, 2008)

Mike is a TATTLETALE. :')


----------



## fiferb (Nov 20, 2008)

I think Al is just trying to keep the pot stirred.


----------



## Skye (Nov 20, 2008)

fiferb said:


> I think Al is just trying to keep the pot stirred.



He's never used recreational drugs as far as I know.

..... then again.....


----------



## Woodlvr (Nov 20, 2008)

Bruce,  and boosting his post count.


----------



## DocStram (Nov 20, 2008)

DocStram said:


> ed ... when you come back online and read this thread ...... remember that I tried to defend you.  I know you'll find a way to deal with all of these people who have been saying ugly things about you.  To help you out ... I've made a list:
> 
> Mike
> Cav
> ...




ed ...... things are turning for the worse.  Here's the latest update:

Mike
     Cav
     Hayseedboy
     Mike
     Cav
     Skye  (although he'll try to deny it)
     Mike
     Cav     
     Goodturns 
     Mike
     Cav
Skye
alphageek
hunter-27
BlindSquirrel
Woodlvr
fiferb (of all people!)


----------



## Skye (Nov 20, 2008)




----------



## GoodTurns (Nov 20, 2008)

I believe Fiferb's "ugly" comment was directed at you, Doc....what are you, a politician on the side? :wink:


----------



## wdcav1952 (Nov 20, 2008)

I think Al is mad because Ed DIDN'T try to touch him!  :laugh::laugh:


----------



## wdcav1952 (Nov 20, 2008)

Mike, did you notice how popular you and I are in Al's list?????


----------



## hughbie (Nov 20, 2008)

WOW! this is funny as hell! all over a question......

btw....i've been good through all this........note that would ya Al?


----------



## Dalecamino (Nov 20, 2008)

You guys are hilarious ! But , I'd better stay out of this one . :biggrin:


----------



## DocStram (Nov 20, 2008)

My work here isn't done.   :biggrin:


----------



## wdcav1952 (Nov 21, 2008)

DocStram said:


> My work here isn't done.   :biggrin:




Nah, your work is only medium rare.:tongue:


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Nov 21, 2008)

wdcav1952 said:


> Nah, your work is only medium rare.:tongue:



I would say ANY work from Al is just plane RARE! :tongue:


----------



## Skye (Nov 21, 2008)

Blind_Squirrel said:


> I would say ANY work from Al is just plane RARE! :tongue:



And plain.


----------



## DocStram (Nov 21, 2008)

Go ahead ... add fuel to the fire.   

ed isn't going to take this lying down.  :biggrin:


----------



## greenmtnguy (Nov 21, 2008)

Geez Ed, 
You leave town for a few days and the world goes to crap without you.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Nov 21, 2008)

DocStram said:


> Go ahead ... add fuel to the fire.
> 
> ed isn't going to take this lying down.  :biggrin:



Great, you claim to be Ed's snitch, and you don't even think he is worth a capital letter?!?!?!?


----------



## hughbie (Nov 21, 2008)

Ed, <shrugging shoulders> i dunno wha happen'd?


----------



## DocStram (Nov 21, 2008)

wdcav1952 said:


> Great, you claim to be Ed's snitch, and you don't even think he is worth a capital letter?!?!?!?



Okay Smart Guy ....  YOU just got yourself added to the list AGAIN.  It's "ed4copies" NOT Ed4copies.  Get it?


----------



## DocStram (Nov 21, 2008)

The latest ed4copies hit list ... as of November 21, 2008

Mike
     Cav
     Hayseedboy
     Mike
     Cav
     Skye  (although he'll try to deny it)
     Mike
     Cav     
     Goodturns 
     Mike
     Cav
Skye
alphageek  (for dumping Brett)
hunter-27  (for killing Bambi)
BlindSquirrel  (for talking about enemas in a family forum)
Woodlvr  (for boosting HIS post count while accusing other of the same)
fiferb (of all people!)
Skye (for writing my name all over stop signs)
GoodTurns  (for accusing me of being a politician)
Cav
Cav
hughbie (for being a weasal ... NOTE THAT Hugh) 
dalecamino (for thinking he can stay out of the line of fire) 
Cav (as though I have to explain why his name is here!)
Blind Squirrel (like he's really blind, hah!)
greenmtnguy (the White Mountains are cooler)


----------



## alphageek (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey!  I didn't dump Brett!  I'm still missing him (It was fun knowing someone my age could do that impressive stuff with a football)....  Ok so he can still do it, but its not as fun now that he's not a 'local'.


----------



## cozee (Nov 21, 2008)

Waaaaahahahaahaa!! All this and Ed isn't even involved!!!!


----------



## hughbie (Nov 22, 2008)

a weasel????  looky here, i've been called worse by much better......

hey i'm part of the group now.....wooooohoooooooo
thanks Al, your very kind...<coughing 'cause that was too hard to say>


----------



## Dalecamino (Nov 23, 2008)

And I thought I was safe !!


----------



## TellicoTurning (Nov 23, 2008)

I knew I was being smart, just standing on the sideline and watching the parade go by.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Nov 23, 2008)

Watch out Chucks! :biggrin:

If I know Al, he will break out the "Banana fanana fo fanana" song next!!:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## DocStram (Nov 23, 2008)

ozmandus said:


> I knew I was being smart, just standing on the sideline and watching the parade go by.



Ohhhhhhhh ..... so Chuckie boy actually thinks that he is going to go unscathed just because he sat on the sidelines watching ed go down in flames!  Hah!  Things might work that way in Tellico Plains but THIS is IAP! ed's no fool.  He's looking for people who cover his back ... not sit idly by while his good name is besmirched!  

ed ........ it's Sunday afternoon.  Will you please get back online already??  I can't keep fighting off the wolves alone.  :biggrin:


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Nov 23, 2008)

Blind_Squirrel said:
			
		

> I would say ANY work from Al is just plane RARE! :tongue:


 


DocStram said:


> The latest ed4copies hit list ... as of November 21, 2008
> ...
> BlindSquirrel (for talking about enemas in a family forum)
> ...


 
Either you are just making things up or it is time to get new glasses doc!

Doc before -> :hypnotized:
Doc after -> :glasses-nerdy:


----------



## hughbie (Nov 23, 2008)

Al, you're fighting off the wolves....you're leading the pack!


----------



## Skye (Nov 23, 2008)

Good CD"


----------



## Woodlvr (Nov 24, 2008)

What about :If you can't beat them join them? :')


----------



## Dalecamino (Nov 24, 2008)

wdcav1952 said:


> Watch out Chucks! :biggrin:
> 
> If I know Al, he will break out the "Banana fanana fo fanana" song next!!:biggrin::biggrin:


 Ohhhh , Jeff is just waiting for that to happen ! :biggrin: Not only that , but when Ed sorts all this out , he will see Chuck and I were .... What were we doing ??


----------



## THarvey (Nov 24, 2008)

I am just sitting back waiting to see if we can get to 50 posts before Ed shows up. :biggrin:

OOPS!!!  I guess we just did.


----------



## Skye (Nov 24, 2008)

Woodlvr said:


> What about :If you can't beat them join them? :')



If you can't beat them, get more people.


----------



## DocStram (Nov 24, 2008)

Go ahead you guys ... make fun of me for sticking up for ed.  We'll see who gets a 75% discount the next time ed advertises his cats!  Right, ed?   ed???  ed????????

Oh, by the way ed ....... hughbie wants you to contact him.  Check the first post in this thread.


----------



## alphageek (Nov 24, 2008)

DocStram said:


> Oh, by the way ed ....... hughbie wants you to contact him.  Check the first post in this thread.


LOL... At least the when Ed gets close to the bottom of this insane thread he'll get a reminder of why it started.

I can imagine Ed reading this and by the time the thread gets to the end, he will have forgotton to contact hughbie.


----------



## RichB (Nov 24, 2008)

I think everyone should look at the first post and see what the question was.  This is fun to read!!!


----------



## GoodTurns (Nov 24, 2008)

Ed…you can page through a pile of entries, but here’s the synopsis:
Hughbie asked a simple question and got a direct response from Mudder.
Mike thought this was too good an opportunity to just stay quiet…
Doc, hayseed, Cav and I thought you were a bit touchy with your customers, or just touched, or was it touching yourself?
We all found out that Skye has a bad memory involving Santa, chloroform, some form of recreational drugs and an enema.
FiferB accused Al of stirring the pot (hard to imagine, I know)
Woodlvr Mike revealed himself as a tattletale’s tattletale.
Several folks claimed innocence (or at least indifference), Al claimed to have done some work, which brought about another whole round of disbelief and such.
The Grammar Police jumped out of the closet for a moment, got smacked and put back in the closet.
Alphageek lamented his breakup with some guy named Brett.
Hughbie, until now a fairly innocent bystander, got sucked into the clique.
We then had ironic double-chucking.
Oh, heck, I give up…read it yourself…


----------



## Mudder (Nov 24, 2008)

DocStram said:


> Go ahead you guys ... make fun of me for sticking up for ed.  We'll see who gets a 75% discount the next time ed advertises his cats!  Right, ed?   ed???  ed????????




Interesting how you fail to capitalize Ed's name but I think there is some hidden meaning in there somewhere. As to your statement, I can tell you from experience the most that you'll get from Ed is

ONE FREE PEN PER CUSTOMER!


See what you did now al? You just dragged me into the weeds with this thread.


Ed, I'm the only person here looking out for your good name, don't let al fool you.  :wink:


----------



## Skye (Nov 24, 2008)

Mudder said:


> Interesting how you fail to capitalize Ed's name but I think there is some hidden meaning in there somewhere.



*E*lectromagnetic *D*ysfunction?


----------



## SherryD (Nov 24, 2008)

I thought DOCSTRAM said Ed' back??????????????????


----------



## avbill (Nov 24, 2008)

ok guys,  what was the original question.?   or did I miss something.

Ed a good guy,  what else is there to say!


----------



## Skye (Nov 24, 2008)

avbill said:


> Ed a good guy,  what else is there to say!



Oh, there's always _something_ you can say.


----------



## GoodTurns (Nov 24, 2008)

Skye said:


> Oh, there's always _something_ you can say.



for proof of the above theory, please read this post from start to finish! :biggrin:


----------



## ed4copies (Nov 24, 2008)

*Advice followed!*



GoodTurns said:


> for proof of the above theory, please read this post from start to finish! :biggrin:


 

I followed this advice and ranged from chuckle to laugh out loud.  The thought that kept coming to mind was, "This group can keep up a good gag for quite a while, without my help!!"  While I never doubted that, I enjoyed reading eveyone's (except Cav) contribution.

Now, you ask, "Why would he single out poor ol" Cav?  What did HE do?"

Cav continues to be VERY CLOSE to me in post count.  So, when HE adds his single line entries it actually counts just as much as this well-thought-out, very enlightening post.  HARDLY seems FAIR!!!  AND, while I am OUT of touch!!!

I'm sure you will all agree that there is only one way to handle such a travesty.  Thank you for your understanding.  And thanks for the "grins"!


----------



## ed4copies (Nov 24, 2008)

"Cav" is a fine, upstanding gentleman, regardless of what others say.


----------



## ed4copies (Nov 24, 2008)

"Cav" is always thoughtful of others,  so stop saying he is prone to his "mind wandering".


----------



## ed4copies (Nov 24, 2008)

I believe this will help "even the score" on post counts.


----------



## ed4copies (Nov 24, 2008)

Doc rushed to verbally defend me.  Thanks.  Of course, most of you know of my prowess on the running track in days past.

So it is clear Doc is an athletic supporter!!  And I appreciate it.


----------



## ed4copies (Nov 24, 2008)

I COULD continue, but I really SHOULD do a little work today.

Thanks to all for your sense of humor.

I hope I will always retain the ability to laugh at myself. This alone reduces my blood pressure by about 30 points. A very HEALTHY and FREE medicine.

I STRONGLY RECOMMEND IT
TO EVERYONE!!​


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Nov 24, 2008)

Get some rest ED, you're supposed to be tired!!!!


----------



## wdcav1952 (Nov 24, 2008)

wood-of-1kind said:


> Get some rest ED, you're supposed to be tired!!!!



Tired of running his cyber mouth, maybe!! :biggrin:


----------



## wdcav1952 (Nov 24, 2008)

Ed I


----------



## wdcav1952 (Nov 24, 2008)

don't know


----------



## wdcav1952 (Nov 24, 2008)

what you


----------



## wdcav1952 (Nov 24, 2008)

mean about


----------



## wdcav1952 (Nov 24, 2008)

padding my


----------



## wdcav1952 (Nov 24, 2008)

post count! :biggrin::tongue::biggrin::tongue::biggrin:


----------



## ed4copies (Nov 24, 2008)

When one


----------



## ed4copies (Nov 24, 2008)

feels one


----------



## ed4copies (Nov 24, 2008)

need to


----------



## ed4copies (Nov 24, 2008)

exceed another's


----------



## ed4copies (Nov 24, 2008)

post count,


----------



## ed4copies (Nov 24, 2008)

Don't pick one of the moderators, they can override this 30 second rule!!!

I don't have time to keep waiting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## THarvey (Nov 24, 2008)

ed4copies said:


> I COULD continue, but I really SHOULD do a little work today.
> 
> Thanks to all for your sense of humor.
> 
> ...



Ed,

The rest of us have lowered our blood pressure by laughing at you too.:rotfl:


----------



## ed4copies (Nov 24, 2008)

THarvey said:


> Ed,
> 
> The rest of us have lowered our blood pressure by laughing at you too.:rotfl:


 
*GLAD TO HEAR IT*
**​This should be covered under your health care insurance.  Please send addresses so I can forward your invoices!!​


----------



## wdcav1952 (Nov 24, 2008)

ed4copies said:


> need to


.

Should be needs! :wink:


----------



## DocStram (Nov 24, 2008)

So .... ed?  Am I getting a 50% discount on my next order or not????


----------



## Skye (Nov 24, 2008)

Sure. He'll send half the blanks you order.


----------



## hughbie (Nov 24, 2008)

:tongue:  ha.....ed emailed me just to spite all ya'll.....thank gawd.......dang, even i got lost in this......oh, btw....what WAS the question?


----------



## Dalecamino (Nov 25, 2008)

*You out there ed ? was the question . I was just sitting here reading and trying to learn something . And then I saw all these comments 'bout ED which really hurt me REAL BAD , ED . And I saw all the names of the guys who were doin' all this , and I didn't know what to do . But I decided to JUST STAY OUT of it , but then there was another Chuck down in Tellico Plains , an' he said he was gonna watch a parade , and then somebody jumped on us for bein' CHUCKS , and we was gonna pay for it , and I was dodgin' the line of fire , an' there was a list of all the carin' people , who was touchin' each other an' I REALLY wanted to stay out of THAT ! But that's all I can remember . *

*Anybody know who started this ?? 'cause I am completely INNOCENT ! :biggrin:*


----------



## Skye (Nov 25, 2008)

dalecamino said:


> there was another Chuck



There is no chin behind Chuck Norris’ beard. There is only another fist.


----------



## alphageek (Nov 25, 2008)

Skye said:


> There is no chin behind Chuck Norris’ beard. There is only another fist.



 You post a Family Guy reference in an Ed posting???   You'll lose him on this one for sure.


----------



## DocStram (Nov 25, 2008)

ed?  My 50% discount.  Remember?


----------



## GoodTurns (Nov 25, 2008)

DocStram said:


> ed?  My 50% discount.  Remember?



Doc's been AT LEAST half off since this thread started :biggrin:!


----------



## DocStram (Nov 25, 2008)

and ed?  The next time Mister GoodTurns places an order with you?  Remember to add that 15% Wise Guy Surcharge.  :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## ed4copies (Nov 25, 2008)

Sorry, Doc!!

At ARTpens, Wiseacre is another ARTform!!!

We encourage it!

And Jon hasn't ordered in a while, could happen SOON!!

Teaser: website to be announced before Christmas.


----------



## GoodTurns (Nov 25, 2008)

actually just used my last cat-scrap.... need some camo too.  can I be first in line for the website?


----------



## Skye (Nov 25, 2008)

You mean...... wait.... one of the best casters (or the husband of, excuse me) is going to have a web site? ..... on the internet?...... to sell things from..... WHAAAAAA?!?!

*This is madness!*


----------



## ed4copies (Nov 25, 2008)

Don't worry Skye, most of the site is Dawn's stuff.


SSSSSSSSSSSSSSnakesSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS (subtle hint)


----------



## Skye (Nov 25, 2008)

Well, for goodness snakes.....


----------



## DocStram (Nov 25, 2008)

Wait just a minute.  Let me get this straight .... ed????   Have you read through this thread carefully???  Did you take note of all the hundreds of IAP members who trashed your good name?  And, MOST IMPORTANTLY ... only ONE person put himself on the line for you?  If you only saw the hate mail that has been pouring into my mailbox, the threatening phone calls, the petitions to oust me from IAP .....  I went through all of that just for you ed!!  And now, you turn your back on me???  I'm aghast!!   :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## ed4copies (Nov 25, 2008)

*Solution*

*"I'm aghast!!"*

*Try Beeno, I hear it's quite good.*


----------



## hughbie (Nov 25, 2008)

what's a ghast?
are they anything like a snipe?


----------



## THarvey (Nov 25, 2008)

hughbie said:


> what's a ghast?
> are they anything like a snipe?



Doc is not a very good speller.  He meant *GAS*.


----------



## greenmtnguy (Nov 25, 2008)

I have done some extensive sleuthing and have uncovered a culprit. Hints ::doctor::doctor:


----------



## Skye (Nov 25, 2008)

greenmtnguy said:


> I have done some extensive sleuthing and have uncovered a culprit. Hints ::doctor::doctor:



Nurse... female... woman.... girl... little girl... little girl nurse.... am I getting close?


----------

